# Service dogs and dog hating horse



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Ever since I was about 9 years old (25 now) I have had an issue with syncope, or passing out. I've been in and out of so many doctor's offices with no answers until recently. *Long* story short, I have POTS or Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome related to overproduction of adrenaline. Interestingly this also accounts for my anxiety in the past which meds never worked on, it explains why I am so jumpy and startle like crazy, why I get a cold nose all the time and a multitude of other miscellaneous things.

There is one medicine that works (half of the time) and that is Beta Blockers. Unfortunately for me they lower blood pressure and pulse. When I am seated or laying down, my bp is already dangerously low, so these are a no-no for me. My doctor has me on a cardio exercise regimen to try and increase my cardiac out put, and it seems to be kind of sort of helping (I thought I was already fit, but come to think of it I am fit in every other way except cardio....oops).

Anyways, he is recommending that I get a service dog trained for stability so when I do pass out (which is currently about 4 times a week, and about 10-20 close calls) I don't fall and hit my head. Trouble with this is, my horse HATES dogs. When riding he will pin his ears and stomp at them. 

Does anyone here have any experience with service dogs and horses?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

My best suggestion would be to simply use human assistance during times you are working with your horse and leave the service dog for all other times.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

I have siezures and a service dog. Thankfully my horse likes dog and he and Chloe have an understanding. If Chloe puts herself in our path, he stops regardless of what is going on.

I've had two seizures while riding and each time he'd been stopped by the dog quick enough that I could pretty much slide off of him. I also never ride out by myself and Jonah is the only horse I'm allowed to ride by my husband. He has put in lots of training with Jonah and Chloe to get them to pay attention to each other and take care of me.

Good luck, I don't know what to tell you with a dog hating horse, but I wish you all the happy rides you can ever have and stay safe.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My mare is like that also and we always ride with my friend's dog. I constantly watch her ears when we are the last horse in the line (that is here their dog is) and correct her the moment she pins them or I feel like she is about to kick out.

Aside from always be vigilant, I would send the pair to a trainer (possumhollow's husband sounds perfect) or replace your horse.


----------

